# Need Assistance



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Between last year and this year; to date, it has been tough. Property damage and larcenies by punks and oppurtunists mostly. Currently near broke; in Asheville and needing a place to stay for 3 days; on foot currently and only have an emergency shelter tent which is not going to be warm. Could someone please help?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

You may want to introduce yourself then beg for handouts


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

lonewolf88 said:


> Between last year and this year; to date, it has been tough. Property damage and larcenies by punks and oppurtunists mostly. Currently near broke; in Asheville and needing a place to stay for 3 days; on foot currently and only have an emergency shelter tent which is not going to be warm. Could someone please help?


You have nowhere to stay but you have computer access?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> You have nowhere to stay but you have computer access?


I don't think this guy thought this through. If we were to offer assistance, would be helping or enabling?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hell I need help to , lmao .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I can give some advice. Head south, it's warmer there.

P.S. Here's some more advice. If someone from Nigeria offers to wire you money, don't give them your bank account numbers.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

lonewolf88 said:


> Between last year and this year; to date, it has been tough. Property damage and larcenies by punks and oppurtunists mostly. Currently near broke; in Asheville and needing a place to stay for 3 days; on foot currently and only have an emergency shelter tent which is not going to be warm. Could someone please help?


As with the comments you can probably guess you will not get any help here simply for the fact we don't know you. We don't know anything about you, we don't even know what state your in. Where is Asheville?

If I were you I would contact the Salvation Army and see if they can help you out. In my opinion the rest of so called charities suck.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi @lonewolf88 , I'm not in Asheville, I assume you're using a public library computer, correct? If you are, the library will also let you use their telephone for the numbers I'm about to send you privately where you can stay a few days and have a hot meal. Also the library might be able to give you a public transit voucher if you ask nicely.
Check your private messages folder in a few minutes.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@TG You are a trusting soul. That's a nice quality to have. My first reaction was that guy is trying to scam us. I don't blame myself, I blame most of the dishonest people I have previously met asking for money.

Keep the faith, baby.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @TG You are a trusting soul. That's a nice quality to have. My first reaction was that guy is trying to scam us. I don't blame myself, I blame most of the dishonest people I have previously met asking for money.
> 
> Keep the faith, baby.


It's not about trust. If someone is asking for assistance, I can offer some help, it's not hard. Asheville has many great resources for someone who wants to get back on their feet. I know what it's like to be in a new place all by myself without anything on my back and no one to call


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> @TG You are a trusting soul. That's a nice quality to have. My first reaction was that guy is trying to scam us. I don't blame myself, I blame most of the dishonest people I have previously met asking for money.
> 
> Keep the faith, baby.


You and me both.

I have a friend thats a Kitchen Manager at a local restaurant. Every time he sees somebody with one of those signs asking for help he goes up to them, introduces himself and tells them he can give them a job opportunity starting that night or the next night. He has yet to have anybody take him up on the offer.

One of our local shelter directors does the same thing, he gives them pamphlets explaining the services they offer, their locations etc. He said the rate of people that show up who he talked and gave a pamphlet to is negligible yet the shelter is almost full every night. People that really need help tend to find it themselves pretty quickly.

I've also heard stories from police officers about when they investigate a "suspicious person" asking for handouts and it turns out they have a nicer car than most of the people giving them money.

I'm jaded as hell at this point in my life.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

There was a time in my life when I lived in an abandoned car for 3 months, to get out of that rut, I talked to people in person until one offered me a job, not a handout, I had to clean calf pens and a chicken coup, when I see panhandlers by our local stoplights and they have a dog and are smoking cigarettes, well , they haven't hit rock bottom yet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's easy to be jaded and it's understandable in some cases. If you have these thoughts, then just keep on walking, don't over think things.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

lonewolf88 said:


> Between last year and this year; to date, it has been tough. Property damage and larcenies by punks and oppurtunists mostly. Currently near broke; in Asheville and needing a place to stay for 3 days; on foot currently and only have an emergency shelter tent which is not going to be warm. Could someone please help?


I suggest you go to a local church or police department, they will help steer you to where there are resources to help those in need....


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Uhm, YES...I thought these kind of sites/forums were meant for MEETING LIKE MINDED Individuals. Guess Im the only bold one here or one of the few. Asheville is NC. Lastly, of course you dont know me...that will not change until one of you actually meet me. Same with trust, its a thing that occurs and is established in person. Im so tired of the premature judging crap; there is no scam; I know about security precautions; and I tried that last night; they were all booked and beforehand, they fed me a bunch of bullshit saying ''We dont know if we have room until such and such time.'' Whole damn reason I called early yesterday was to not be forced to stay awake all night and in the cold. 

Tis not asking for much for someone to help me get a tent and cold weather sleeping bag or 3 nights at a motel or hotel. I have a job; but not scheduled this week. Have to get back to Morganton to pick up some things as well. So there you have it. Can we start with having an open mind now, people?!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@lonewolf88 Maybe it's just me, but your attitude of demanding long distance charity from strangers on the internet is a turnoff.

I donated my entire Christmas bonus to my church's food bank for many years. Local charity for local folks. Perhaps a local church can help you. Expecting complete strangers to pony up the cash for three nights in a motel is just nuts.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

rstanek said:


> There was a time in my life when I lived in an abandoned car for 3 months, to get out of that rut, I talked to people in person until one offered me a job, not a handout, I had to clean calf pens and a chicken coup, when I see panhandlers by our local stoplights and they have a dog and are smoking cigarettes, well , they haven't hit rock bottom yet.


I have been told, the reason they have dogs, they are less apt to be locked up because there are lot of times no place for a dog. A guy who had a sign no job to big or small, so I offered to let him sleep in a fifth wheel and 3 meals a day and $10.00 an hour to help me fence my BOL. He told me he made more money begging. He was an "Affluent Begger".


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ok then


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

My attitude? My attitude comes from how I'm treated, my experiences and such. When I have asked for meetings; people always come up with a lousy excuse...when I try getting a hunt partner for dangerous hunts....also get excuses.....even my mentor seeking has not been fulfilled yet. I would like to learn the Woodsman vocation; forester, woodworker and tailor...make my own bows, arrows, make my own leather and clothes, etc. Last person that knew any old world vocations was selfish and would not share the knowledge.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I sure don't mean to come off cold hearted but I have given financial assistance to several before after listening to their story only to find them later at a bar drinking and smoking, how does one process that and remain charitable? How do you determine the genuinely in need and the scammers....?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

lonewolf88 said:


> My attitude? My attitude comes from how I'm treated, my experiences and such. When I have asked for meetings; people always come up with a lousy excuse...when I try getting a hunt partner for dangerous hunts....also get excuses.....even my mentor seeking has not been fulfilled yet. I would like to learn the Woodsman vocation; forester, woodworker and tailor...make my own bows, arrows, make my own leather and clothes, etc. Last person that knew any old world vocations was selfish and would not share the knowledge.


The lack of positive results are evident from your posts. You sound entitled and arrogant, which is always a huge turn-off. Saying a "hey, thanks, I tried this but it didn't work out" is a nice way of conversing with someone rather than "you're all useless to me".


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Have me there...sounds like your experiences were with those that still were attached to luxuries. I live by the 4 needs....food, water, shelter, defense/security. Rarely drink except for special events, which is like maybe a few times a year with my own money. Sounds to me that like myself, many have not dealt with those with virtues. Honesty is one of mine.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

lonewolf88 said:


> Have me there...sounds like your experiences were with those that still were attached to luxuries. I live by the 4 needs....food, water, shelter, defense/security. Rarely drink except for special events, which is like maybe a few times a year with my own money. Sounds to me that like myself, many have not dealt with those with virtues. Honesty is one of mine.


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

TG, where Im going is simple. I want to add to my skillsets, I love hunting and meeting like minded individuals.....but it has seemed that thusfar, I am the only one bold and willing enough to give people a chance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=homeless+shelter+asheville+nc

I'm sure they'll be able to point you toward a hot meal, too.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

lonewolf88 said:


> Have me there...sounds like your experiences were with those that still were attached to luxuries. I live by the 4 needs....food, water, shelter, defense/security. Rarely drink except for special events, which is like maybe a few times a year with my own money. Sounds to me that like myself, many have not dealt with those with virtues. Honesty is one of mine.


So you actually use your own money for an occasional drink, why not use it to help pay for something in support of yourself? Just asking.....


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Uhm no. Assumptions again?! Im in Asheville, Im not from here...I am country; not an idiotic hippie addict. Theres a huge difference. For starters, attitude and the fact I am straightedge and dont do drugs.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We all have priorities in our lives , supporting ourselves is number one, anything that you may want to do after that is fine as long as the number one priority is taken care of, after that what you may want to do may have to be done in small stages. Being self sufficient is number one. Sorry but I don't think I want to help you, something here just doesn't seem right, no offense, but you might want to try a different approach....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

lonewolf88 said:


> Uhm no. Assumptions again?! Im in Asheville, Im not from here...I am country; not an idiotic hippie addict. Theres a huge difference. For starters, attitude and the fact I am straightedge and dont do drugs.


In case you missed it....

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=homeless+shelter+asheville+nc


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I have family in Bassett VA, its about 4hrs where you are from so it wont help you much, the library or local hospital may give you a voucher to hope a bus to Roanoke or Martinsville but youd still have to hump up 220 for a few miles.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I smell something bad. If you value your independence so highly, why are you begging for money on the internet all morning, instead of gathering firewood for the night? Man up, make your own way in the world.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=homeless+shelter+asheville+nc
> 
> I'm sure they'll be able to point you toward a hot meal, too.


He didn't miss it.. 
Where have you been under a rock? There is a new style of beggar these days. It an actual job. I drive through a couple cities everyday to my JOB and these lazy pricks have been working the same street corner for a couple years. They claim they make around 80.00 bucks a day on average. They don't want food they don't want a job they just want your money.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I saw a guy at a freeway exit in Cali and he "Needed a Job so he could eat"
We told to him to hop in- 2nd floor piano to move, he told us to go away, we were ruining his act.
Hence my skepticism, from that point on.
Yes, we moved the piano without him.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@lonewolf88 Look, I would genuinely like to help you. But giving you money won't do that.

You said you were looking for a mentor; I'll volunteer for the next two minutes.

You have been given a great gift. Life. And it's very short, my friend; take it from a man who has almost used it up. Don't waste it. Take responsibility for yourself. No one, NO ONE, cares about you more than YOU. If you find someone who appears to, I guarantee, it's a quid pro quo situation, and you will be a slave for your lifetime. Use the library for something besides begging. Study and learn. Knowledge is your ticket to happiness. I'm being completely sincere.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Golly. Seems he has left.
Maybe he went to find one of the homeless shelters in the area.
See? Y'all could have been more helpful, instead of chiding him. While he was able to somehow find prepperforums, he didn't know how to use the computer to find the locations of the homeless centers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Mungus50 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry to just jump in.. But straightedge?? I haven't heard that term since the early 80s. When being straightedge was popular, was the days of hardcore punk, and anarchists. No offense OP, maybe UC Berkley or a pink hatted March might be hiring


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Golly. Seems he has left.
> Maybe he went to find one of the homeless shelters in the area.
> See? Y'all could have been more helpful, instead of chiding him. While he was able to somehow find prepperforums, he didn't know how to use the computer to find the locations of the homeless centers.


He didn't leave an address so I can send a check, or does he have a pay pal account, hmmm, guess we will never know.


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok....shelters are full and booked AGAIN, for the 2nd night in a row. The first thing I was attracted to in survivalism/survivalists was boldness and fearlessness....also, unity and rebuilding. So let me get this straight....everyone cares and helps when there is a tornado or hurricane; yet when its something like simply getting a tent, sleeping bag, hunting, etc then all the assumptions and presumptions come out? 

Also, funny and strange Police and Military automatically get partners; yet it is this hard to find an open minded serious hunting partner for my first boar hunt.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

lonewolf88 said:


> Ok....shelters are full and booked AGAIN, for the 2nd night in a row. The first thing I was attracted to in survivalism/survivalists was boldness and fearlessness....also, unity and rebuilding. So let me get this straight....everyone cares and helps when there is a tornado or hurricane; yet when its something like simply getting a tent, sleeping bag, hunting, etc then all the assumptions and presumptions come out?
> 
> Also, funny and strange Police and Military automatically get partners; yet it is this hard to find an open minded serious hunting partner for my first boar hunt.


If your not a hippie then get the hell out of Asheville. You have a thumb. Hitch hike out of there. If you stay in hippy ville then you get what you deserve.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

lonewolf88 said:


> Ok....shelters are ****in full and booked AGAIN, for the 2nd night in a row. The first thing I was attracted to in survivalism/survivalists was boldness and fearlessness....also, unity and rebuilding. So let me get this straight....everyone cares and helps when there is a tornado or hurricane; yet when its something like simply getting a tent, sleeping bag, hunting, etc then all the assumptions and presumptions come out?
> 
> Also, funny and strange Police and Military automatically get partners; yet it is this hard to find an open minded serious hunting partner for my first boar hunt.


Hunt a boar while homeless? Where will you store the meat? What are you using to kill the pig?


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Once I can establish shelter; so Im warm and reenergenized; Ill get my crossbow and contact a hunt partner.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you are so full of crap your eyes are brown. What do you think about that?


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

You have not done anything but assume and judge; sideKehr. Your last statement even reinforces it. Survivalism is not a you are on your own concept; noone is Rambo....Its proven survivalism is better with a small group.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Your last statement proves that you just log on and spout crap, without reading anything people have previously said to you.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@lonewolf88: You seem to have some emotional issues surfacing. And your anger and defensive nature explains to me why you have no friends. TG tried to offer help, Denton tried to offer help, but apparently you are picky about the assistance you're willing to accept. So instead of railing at us because you aren't getting exactly what you want upon demand, maybe some alone time, suffering some inconvenience and discomfort, will enhance your self reflection regarding what truly brought you to these circumstances.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> If your not a hippie then get the hell out of Asheville. You have a thumb. Hitch hike out of there. If you stay in hippy ville then you get what you deserve.


Edited by Denton? Really? Exactly what did you edit?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I really hate it when people cause me to go to the control panel when I am using my phone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Quote was edited as well as his original response 
Hog hunter tent dwelling city fellow dropped the f bomb. 
Reopening thread for the cats' amusement.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I am just curious if he tried to get a travel voucher from the library or any other outreach/COC/DOL places?

Any church, or even Synagoge or Mosque would take you in. You are in a travel corridor, making it in Charlotte, Eden, Greensboro, Wytheville or Roanoke wouldnt be hard at all.

As an aside, dont think anyone on his board is from that neck of the woods. You have really romanticized ideas about prepping, its about laying low and having healthy mistrust.

You can consider my offer to stay with my folks in VA rescinded - you "do not seem right...in the head"

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

lonewolf88 said:


> Once I can establish shelter; so Im warm and reenergenized; Ill get my crossbow and contact a hunt partner.


Homeless and begging but you have a crossbow...

Right!

You need to brush up on your begging skills your not very good at it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Someone throw out some cheese. He seems to have wandered off again.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Homeless and begging but you have a crossbow...
> 
> Right!
> 
> You need to brush up on your begging skills your not very good at it.


Lol I was going to post the same thing. He could pawn that crossbow and get enough cash to stay in a cheap motel a couple of nights. Might even have enough for a couple mcdonalds meals to go with it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Judgemental pricks...Jeez, someone should have sent him the money for three nights in the motel..its only money..
Just kidding, I get busy at work and miss this place..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

lonewolf88 said:


> Ok....shelters are full and booked AGAIN, for the 2nd night in a row. The first thing I was attracted to in survivalism/survivalists was boldness and fearlessness....also, unity and rebuilding. So let me get this straight....everyone cares and helps when there is a tornado or hurricane; yet when its something like simply getting a tent, sleeping bag, hunting, etc then all the assumptions and presumptions come out?
> 
> Also, funny and strange Police and Military automatically get partners; yet it is this hard to find an open minded serious hunting partner for my first boar hunt.


Okay, maybe I am missing something here. Why are you worried about hunting boar with a crossbow? Why not sell the crossbow, buy a decent change of clothes and hunt for a job?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

lonewolf88 said:


> Its proven survivalism is better with a small group.


Yep, we all agree. Seems like you aren't getting any offers here, huh?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think he is from here, sentence structure is horrific..

If he was at a library, they would guide him to a five star flop.

IMHO a troll.

Wait! must be a berkeley educated brat.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I feel for the people that really need help. I do, I am not heartless, just been burned too many times.
I think I will offer the next begger $10 per hour, and a hot meal to come stack rocks at my acre of "never ending big river rocks". I have some neighbors short cutting my corner, and I feel that they should let me hunt arrowheads and turkey and deer on their property, if they wanna continue to drive their big rigs and dozers and shit across my corner. Or, I will pay to have rocks stacked around the property, I just hate it when its time to weedeat.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@lonewolf88,

You make me sick, you shriveled up piece of personage. You are what is wrong in this former Great Republic. 
Having said that, I really need for you to head on over to the French Broad River near Asheville. There are at least 3 or 4 class 4/5 rapids that you can easily find by asking some of the locals.

Please jump into the river upstream of these rapids. DO NOT WEAR any buoyancy vest. This I beg you.

Thank you very much for following these instructions on this fine February evening!

Your friend,

Slippy:vs_wave:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Holding one of Deebo's rocks.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @lonewolf88,
> 
> You make me sick, you shriveled up piece of personage. You are what is wrong in this former Great Republic.
> Having said that, I really need for you to head on over to the French Broad River near Asheville. There are at least 3 or 4 class 4/5 rapids that you can easily find by asking some of the locals.
> ...


Damnnnnnnnnn !

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mungus50 (Oct 29, 2015)

Soros left him hanging out to dry


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My guess is he will be in a cave, cooking a pig that he killed with a knife while the national guard hunts him down. No worries, Colonel Trotman will save him. I saw the movie so I know what will happen.


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok...a majority of these responses are uncalled for, full of typical premature judging or people with improper viewpoints. With no help from anyone, I survived and why the hell would I stay in a place full of damn hippie/pacifistic idiots? (M.D.A. and other sensitized idiots included.) If its not hippies/sensitized idiots; its addicts. No thank you. I hate Hippieville as much as those that commented about it. Wrong, slippy...I am not part of the problem; its the idiots that have fear based thinking; instead of common sense/reason/logic that are the problem; those that violate Article 3 of Human Rights; Section 30 of NC State Constitution and The 2nd Amendment. 

You are barking up the wrong tree if you think your plea for my suicide is going to happen; too strong willed for that. Survivalism is about having the will to live; no matter the challenges. 

Inor; Wild Boar would be free bacon and porkchops for awhile; thats why I want to do it. Not sure why more do not have an open mind with hunting. There is no reason to be damn picky or selective with what you hunt.....not when there are alot of seasons for edible game or for getting fur to trade for possibles. I am not just a deer hunter or such; I will hunt ANYTHING. Coyote, Beaver, Boar, Fox, Ducks, Geese, Bear....pheasant, quail, rabbit, squirrel, dove, turkey, etc.


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Seriously, Colonel Troutman?! Pft! That Rambo shit will get you killed and is unrealistic. Anyone who thinks that they are a one man army is delusional and M60s or other true machine guns are hard to acquire. ATF has that definition wrong. an Uzi, STG 44, M16, M4, M2 CARBINE, etc are NOT machineguns. A vast majority of the ''machinegun'' ads you will see are really submachines, assault rifles, automatic rifles or such. Machineguns are the M249, M2 50 cal, M240b, M60, Maxim Tokarev, PK, PKM, PKP to name a few.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

lonewolf, I grew up in that area and have played in the rapids you mentioned earlier, I've spent weeks in those woods with a lifetime of first reading about survival in that area and later doing it just to learn. So believe me when I say you can't just move out there and expect to survive for the long term. You will need to work to supplement your food and shelter.


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

I didnt mention rapids; only time I heard them mentioned was by the poster that suggested my suicide, which will not be happening. I am far from Hippieville now and not disclosing my location since its almost impossible to find like minded individuals and actually meet them for any real experience. Years before I started survivalism to this level; I got tired of fakes and decided I want real friends; which requires in person meetings. At any point in time, no matter the situation, that will not change. Constantly texting someone, emailing them or writing on a forum gets old. I dont accept lousy excuses either.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

:vs_mad: :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

LW, why do you bother coming here??? No one here is going to help.

Nothing about what you say rings true.

Seeing you know so much about automatic weapons, why not a job with the army or BATFE?

ATF has a simple rule to classify what is a machine gun," Any weapon capable of firing two or more rounds with a single pull of a trigger".

I have both subguns and belt guns, the type of box on the forms says machine gun, nothing else. 

I will assume your PKP is a typo for RPK, A PKP here is classified as a DD not a machine gun even though it is an automatic weapon.

That is a pretty obscure weapon that you would know about, that is up there with a ZSU 23-4 SP AAA.

Even the shpagin PPSH 41 and 43 are somewhat backwater guns for the average joe to know about, working already for the ATF??? 

There is probably Four active members here that can ID all of these listed.

Yes I know a little about guns, not much compared to some, Not all is as presented here if any.

I feel a false flag present.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't let him get you worked up people


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And 57 days later the wolfman says ............



lonewolf88 said:


> Ok...a majority of these responses are uncalled for, full of typical premature judging or people with improper viewpoints. With no help from anyone, I survived and why the hell would I stay in a place full of damn hippie/pacifistic idiots? (M.D.A. and other sensitized idiots included.) If its not hippies/sensitized idiots; its addicts. No thank you. I hate Hippieville as much as those that commented about it. Wrong, slippy...I am not part of the problem; its the idiots that have fear based thinking; instead of common sense/reason/logic that are the problem; those that violate Article 3 of Human Rights; Section 30 of NC State Constitution and The 2nd Amendment.
> 
> You are barking up the wrong tree if you think your plea for my suicide is going to happen; too strong willed for that. Survivalism is about having the will to live; no matter the challenges.
> 
> Inor; Wild Boar would be free bacon and porkchops for awhile; thats why I want to do it. Not sure why more do not have an open mind with hunting. There is no reason to be damn picky or selective with what you hunt.....not when there are alot of seasons for edible game or for getting fur to trade for possibles. I am not just a deer hunter or such; I will hunt ANYTHING. Coyote, Beaver, Boar, Fox, Ducks, Geese, Bear....pheasant, quail, rabbit, squirrel, dove, turkey, etc.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought someone necroposted but I was not displeased to see it was the OP.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Willing to work for shelter/food. Had some interviews but not hired yet and worked for a motel in return for a week long stay but they dont have any more work needing to be done at present. Cleaned the gutters just two days ago at said motel. 

Now, yall want to know why I come here, honestly?! Lets see....because Im sick of the sensitized idiots/fear mongers harassing me and making up false reports; both of which are illegal in NC State Law. I am also still looking for a hunting/fishing partner. Crossbow got damaged on opening day; ran out of water around 3 pm and was riding back; came over the railroad tracks; could not stop or slow down enough; crossbow ended up being thrown in the mountain bikes front wheel; the rear sight was severed and the adjuster screw was bent backward. Going to take an average of 20-30 dollars to repair it. I am fully licensed for hunting and fishing and needing a partner so I can prevent the damage/accident from recurring and so I can hunt until sunset and carry 3-5 liters or gallons of water instead of my 1 Liter canteen only. I do not have the money for a bike cargo trailer; as they range 105-150 dollars. 

I am looking for a survivalist partner and a mentor to teach me the Woodsman vocation. Tailor. Woodworker, Forester. I could be making serious money if I could only find a mentor to teach me how to make bows/arrows and clothes from deerhide and such.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As you may remember from an earlier post I grew up in that area; was even up there today. 
I could teach you but first I've got to know,,,, what profitable game is legally in season in NC now?


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Maybe you should find a gardening partner, cause I got a feeling that what you really want is to get your ground plowed!

Brokeback mountain 2017


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

lonewolf88 said:


> Willing to work for shelter/food. Had some interviews but not hired yet and worked for a motel in return for a week long stay but they dont have any more work needing to be done at present. Cleaned the gutters just two days ago at said motel.
> 
> Now, yall want to know why I come here, honestly?! Lets see....because Im sick of the sensitized idiots/fear mongers harassing me and making up false reports; both of which are illegal in NC State Law. I am also still looking for a hunting/fishing partner. Crossbow got damaged on opening day; ran out of water around 3 pm and was riding back; came over the railroad tracks; could not stop or slow down enough; crossbow ended up being thrown in the mountain bikes front wheel; the rear sight was severed and the adjuster screw was bent backward. Going to take an average of 20-30 dollars to repair it. I am fully licensed for hunting and fishing and needing a partner so I can prevent the damage/accident from recurring and so I can hunt until sunset and carry 3-5 liters or gallons of water instead of my 1 Liter canteen only. I do not have the money for a bike cargo trailer; as they range 105-150 dollars.
> 
> I am looking for a survivalist partner and a mentor to teach me the Woodsman vocation. Tailor. Woodworker, Forester. I could be making serious money if I could only find a mentor to teach me how to make bows/arrows and clothes from deerhide and such.


You have Internet which means you havegoogle and YouTube.

One can learn anything in the world with these two tools and dedicated spare time, which you seem to be in ample supply of.

If you think you are going to wander across a cabin in the woods that houses a journeyman fur trapper that is just waiting for an apprentice to make into his padawan, I think you'll be roaming for some time sir.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MonstersAreReal said:


> You have Internet which means you havegoogle and YouTube.
> 
> One can learn anything in the world with these two tools and dedicated spare time, which you seem to be in ample supply of.
> 
> If you think you are going to wander across a cabin in the woods that houses a journeyman fur trapper that is just waiting for an apprentice to make into his padawan, I think you'll be roaming for some time sir.


There are how-to's all over youtube. I use it whenever I need it and have learned what I needed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

MonstersAreReal said:


> If you think you are going to wander across a cabin in the woods that houses a journeyman fur trapper that is just waiting for an apprentice to make into his padawan, I think you'll be roaming for some time sir.


Actually if he goes to the Montreat water tanks (about 30 miles from where he is now) and go up the fire road above the tanks for about a mile, On top of the ridge go left on the old toll road which is basically just a trail now days) for about 5 miles until you come to the two cabins with an outbuilding. We call those guys in the cabins the "Bear Hunters". Don't get too far off the trail, I'm not sure if they still make shine but you don't want to wander across an operating still.

You can also get there through Ridgecrest (trailhead above the conference center) or the trail off the Blue Ridge Parkway 400 yds west of the Camp Alice Shelter trailhead.
The Bear Hunters were (and may still be) 2 small families. Some members work in town and some strictly stay on the place and produce for themselves.

There is another group living N. of Black Mountain way off hwy 9 a little south of The Light Center.

This information was accurate as of about 12 years ago.


----------



## lonewolf88 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wild Boar, Beaver, Coyote, Nutria, Groundhog, Wild Turkey. I left hippieville in case anyone missed it or skimmed. Furthermore, I am a hands on learner. I need in the field, actual/physical training to acquire a new skill. I cant learn by videos or books; Ive stated this fact numerous times on other sites. None of my skills I possess were not attained by means other than hands on training.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

If you have trouble learning from books, read it again. And again and again if need be.
Anything is possible if put your mind to it and are determined.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

lonewolf88 said:


> Wild Boar, Beaver, Coyote, Nutria, Groundhog, Wild Turkey. I left hippieville in case anyone missed it or skimmed. Furthermore, I am a hands on learner. I need in the field, actual/physical training to acquire a new skill. I cant learn by videos or books; Ive stated this fact numerous times on other sites. None of my skills I possess were not attained by means other than hands on training.


If you can't learn from books, I fear you won't be long for this world when the SHTF.

Godspeed and good luck to you, you are going to need it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

lonewolf88,

You are indeed the gift that keeps on giving!

We live in a world where hard workers are in great demand. If you REALLY wanted to work and REALLY tried to find work, then you would have by now.

My gut feel has got you pegged as a damn loser. AND, your obvious mental illness was brought on not by bad luck, genetics or a Haitian Voodoo Curse, but by sniffing Krylon. Please stop sniffing paint....

And Glue too. :vs_no_no_no:



lonewolf88 said:


> Willing to work for shelter/food. Had some interviews but not hired yet and worked for a motel in return for a week long stay but they dont have any more work needing to be done at present. Cleaned the gutters just two days ago at said motel.
> 
> Now, yall want to know why I come here, honestly?! Lets see....because Im sick of the sensitized idiots/fear mongers harassing me and making up false reports; both of which are illegal in NC State Law. I am also still looking for a hunting/fishing partner. Crossbow got damaged on opening day; ran out of water around 3 pm and was riding back; came over the railroad tracks; could not stop or slow down enough; crossbow ended up being thrown in the mountain bikes front wheel; the rear sight was severed and the adjuster screw was bent backward. Going to take an average of 20-30 dollars to repair it. I am fully licensed for hunting and fishing and needing a partner so I can prevent the damage/accident from recurring and so I can hunt until sunset and carry 3-5 liters or gallons of water instead of my 1 Liter canteen only. I do not have the money for a bike cargo trailer; as they range 105-150 dollars.
> 
> I am looking for a survivalist partner and a mentor to teach me the Woodsman vocation. Tailor. Woodworker, Forester. I could be making serious money if I could only find a mentor to teach me how to make bows/arrows and clothes from deerhide and such.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> lonewolf88,
> 
> You are indeed the gift that keeps on giving!
> 
> ...


Now @Slippy, Ashville is not that far from you. I'm sure if he were to walk down to your place you'd be happy to teach him a thing or two.

It would take him a bit longer to get to Texas.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no clue why I'm even bothering to put this here since I think this is a troll thread and the OP isn't serious about anything but here it goes. 

Lonewolf, it sounds to me like you need to stop worrying about finding a partner to hunt wild boars with a crossbow and find a partner to go job hunting instead. Around here almost every fast food restaurant has signs up now hiring all shifts starting $9.00 per hour. Our minimum wage is $7.25 if that gives you an idea. It isn't glamorous but getting a job flipping burgers is a start and gives you something you can build up on. Hell around here most of the fast food joints give their employee a free meal so not only do you get paid you get fed. They also offer some form of health insurance and if I'm not mistaken optional 401k's and stock options. Only thing is you have to show up, do the job, and be able to pass a drug screen.

There is more to survival than being able to pitch a tent, light a fire, and hunt. While those things are helpful I don't think anyone here will argue that being employed and having an income is one of the most important survival skills you can posses.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@NotTooProudToHide well said.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> There is more to survival than being able to pitch a tent, light a fire, and hunt. While those things are helpful I don't think anyone here will argue that being employed and having an income is one of the most important survival skills you can posses.


I really don't know why he thinks we are all hunters and trappers. That's kinda hard to do in suburbia. My wife would skin me alive if I even suggested we go live in a tent. To me, at least for the time being, having a job and health insurance is the most important thing. Having a paying job is what helped me get the stuff I have.

And no, no one is going to do a prepper show staring yours truly. :vs_laugh:


----------

